# 5 grains per pound too light?



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

thats the ibo rule 5 grains per pound of draw weight anything lighter is illegal


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> thats the ibo rule 5 grains per pound of draw weight anything lighter is illegal


Not quite accurate! In the IBO, you can go under 5 gpp. if that's what you have to do to achieve 280 fps.


----------



## fatelvis (Feb 10, 2005)

But does shooting 5 grain arrows beat your bow to death? I'm used to shooting much heavier arrows for hunting. I just assumed I'd be pushing the threshold on too light of an arrow.


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

I believe that most manufactures will warranty their bows to 5 grains so what have you got to loose? 5 gpi will not hurt todays bows I've seen bows with 30,000 plus arrows through them and they have never shot an arrow over 5 gpi.


----------



## fatelvis (Feb 10, 2005)

I bought my bow from Hunter's friend. Doesnt that make the warranty void? (Reading other current posts).


----------



## ramboarhunter (Jun 5, 2006)

*arrow weight*

Most Manufacturer's recommend 6gr per pound of draw weight at 28" DL or longer. Bowhunting World does all their testing at 6gr and 9gr per pound and 60# DW.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I've got one bow that only knows 5.06 grs. per pound. It's accurate and remains so after 7 years.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> thats the ibo rule 5 grains per pound of draw weight anything lighter is illegal


.
Here you go;
IBO: In so many words; Any bow producing speeds in excess of 280 fps are legal as long as the arrows weight is 5 grs or more per pound of draw weight. Bows using arrows weighing less than 5 grs per pound of draw can not exceed 280 fps + 3% for error.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Keep in mind that 5 grains per pound rule is standard at 30" draw. If your draw is less than 30" then you have more room to play with lighter arrows. Another thing to factor in is the weight of items on your string! If you are shooting 70 pounds at 5 gpp then your arrow should weigh 350 grains. However, if you have a loop, peep, nock sets and silencers on the string they may weigh around 30 grains, you can get away with a 320 grain arrow.


----------



## critteracres2 (Feb 13, 2007)

excellent point Heilman. I knew that but it didn't click until I read it.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

heilman181 said:


> Keep in mind that 5 grains per pound rule is standard at 30" draw. If your draw is less than 30" then you have more room to play with lighter arrows. Another thing to factor in is the weight of items on your string! If you are shooting 70 pounds at 5 gpp then your arrow should weigh 350 grains. However, if you have a loop, peep, nock sets and silencers on the string they may weigh around 30 grains, you can get away with a 320 grain arrow.


I wouldn't to try to push this past officials at a sanctioned shoot. Length of thrust (less than 30") and forward weight thrust (momentum) is something beyond that of being checked at a event. Last IBO I was at wanted K.I.S.S. principle applied.


----------



## Judy4 (Jan 31, 2003)

I am not to sure if the above post concerning 5grns/lb is in reference to warranty or IBO minimum weight standards. If it is in reference to IBO standards, our rules refer to ARROW WEIGHT minimums per pound of bow draw weight.
kw


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

SonnyThomas said:


> I wouldn't to try to push this past officials at a sanctioned shoot. Length of thrust (less than 30") and forward weight thrust (momentum) is something beyond that of being checked at a event. Last IBO I was at wanted K.I.S.S. principle applied.


True! The IBO does not care about that. All they want to do is check the draw weight and weigh the arrow and do the division. However, I was not trying to say that it would pass inspection be the careful eyes of the IBO. :wink: I was merely posting from a warranty/bow damage perspective.


----------

